# Parameter von S7 an Danfoss FC302 via Profinet



## bastimeister (13 Februar 2014)

*Ich hätte da eine Frage Zum Danfoss FC302 mit MCA-120 (Option-A = Profinet):*

Hat schonmal jemand *Parameter von einer Siemens SIMATIC S7-SPS an den FC302 über Profinet* geschrieben?

-> Wichtig sind vorallem Parameter wie: ​

Motornennleistung[kW] (1-20), 
Motornennspannung (1-22), 
Motornennfrequenz (1-23), 
Motornennstrom (1-24), 
Motornenndrehzahl (1-25) 

Wie das bei Profibus ging (PCV-Parameterkanal), das weis ich, ABER diesen  Parameterkanal gibt es laut Aussage von Danfoss nicht mehr (gibt es irgendwann mal wieder, Danfoss ist noch nicht so weit mit der Firmware)!
-> Man muss die Parameterübertragung (asynchron) über SFB53 (senden) und SFB52 (Empfangsbestätigung) organisieren.
-> So Ähnlich hab ich das mit einem OMRON A1000 (Yaskawa A1000)  Umrichter auch schon hinbekommen, allerding gab es da nette Mitarbeiter  von OMRON die mir ein Beispielprojekt zur verfügung gestellt haben, bei  Danfoss siehts da wohl nicht so gut aus...
Mit den 4-festen Parametersetzen arbeiten zu müssen, ist doch Mist, vorallem wenn man den FU mal Tauschen will...

Danke schon mal für mögliche Antworten...
Ich denke das wird nicht nur mich interessieren...​


----------



## Andi_ (20 August 2016)

Hallobastimeister,*


*ich weiß, dass dieses Thema einige Tage her ist. Ich wollte aber nachfragen, ob es dir damals noch gelungen ist und wenn ja wie?

Beste Grüße

Andreas


----------



## doctorVLT (23 August 2016)

Hi, haste das Handbuch mal angeschaut?

Gruß
DOC


----------



## Andi_ (24 August 2016)

Hi,
ja hab ich. Ich hab mir auch des Profibus Handbuch angesehen, das finde ich besser. Jedoch werde ich nicht schlau daraus, da ich dies noch nie gemacht habe auch nicht bei anderen Herstellern.
Ich verstehe nicht wie der Datenaustausch direkt ablaufen soll. Im Profibus Handbuch werden dabei zwei Parameter erwähnt (ich glaube 1-10 und 9-50 oder so). 

Um Hilfe jeglicher Art bin ich sehr froh.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## RealDrive (24 August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn es mit dem PCV-Kanal klar ist, dann empfehle ich die aktuelle GSDXML-Datei von Danfoss zu installieren, dort sind PPO 1, 2 und 5 (mit PCV) wieder verfügbar.

http://drives.danfoss.de/workarea/downloadasset.aspx?id=17179950472&ref=17179960945&langtype=11273

Sollten dann noch konkrete Fragen zum Handling mit PCV bestehen, dann einfach nochmal melden...

Viele Grüße
VLT_RealDrive

Eine weiter Empfehlung - Hier wird alles ganz genau erklärt und auch eingesetzt.
http://www.grollmus.de/simatic-schu...it-simatic-s7-service-und-inbetriebnahme.html


----------

